# DIABETIC ICE-CREAM!



## Wirrallass (May 14, 2017)

I spotted this in one of Asda's freezers  -  your oppinions please folks?


----------



## Robin (May 14, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I spotted this in one of Asda's freezers  -  your oppinions please folks?


Not tried it myself, but it did crop up on the forum recently
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/diabetic-ice-cream.66396/#post-708432
There are also some older threads that come up if you type 'franks diabetic ice cream' into the search box at the top right of the screen.


----------



## Ditto (May 14, 2017)

If doing Atkins Induction just one scoop would be all my carbs for the day. I'd use it as an excuse to pig out and would be having the entire carton. Don't need much excuse though really.


----------



## Copepod (May 14, 2017)

I thought it was illegal to sell foods labelled as "diabetic", although perhaps there is some arrangement for using up old packaging stock.


----------



## Dollypolly (May 14, 2017)

It is illegal to sell now but they some still do.

I've eaten it and only had about 2scoops as it's sickly sweet.


----------



## Radders (May 14, 2017)

I made some very low carb ice cream yesterday. The only significant carb in it comes from the Bailey's I decided to add. Lovely with berries.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 14, 2017)

Radders said:


> I made some very low carb ice cream yesterday. The only significant carb in it comes from the Bailey's I decided to add. Lovely with berries.


Sounds delicious Radders - never made ice-cream myself  - must have a stab at it!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 14, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> It is illegal to sell now but they some still do.
> I've eaten it and only had about 2scoops as it's sickly sweet.



@Dollypolly
@Copepod 
Well that's what I was led to believe  - so I wondered why it was still being sold!
WL


----------



## Diabetes UK (May 19, 2017)

Copepod said:


> I thought it was illegal to sell foods labelled as "diabetic", although perhaps there is some arrangement for using up old packaging stock.



Yep, the term can't be used now - in July 2016 the EC changed regulations and food manufacturers can no longer use the term 'Diabetic' or 'Suitable for Diabetics'. Shops were given a period of time to run stocks down, so it's likely that Asda have not yet sold all of their 'Diabetic Vanilla' ice-cream.

There's a full position statement about it here: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Profess...orts/Food-nutrition-lifestyle/Diabetic-foods/


----------



## Wirrallass (May 19, 2017)

Hannah DUK said:


> Yep, the term can't be used now - in July 2016 the EC changed regulations and food manufacturers can no longer use the term 'Diabetic' or 'Suitable for Diabetics'. Shops were given a period of time to run stocks down, so it's likely that Asda have not yet sold all of their 'Diabetic Vanilla' ice-cream.
> 
> There's a full position statement about it here: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Profess...orts/Food-nutrition-lifestyle/Diabetic-foods/


Thank you Hannah x
WL


----------

